# Fable II



## mwgdrwg (Nov 10, 2008)

Anyone else playing it?

Great game, quite funny and it looks absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 10, 2008)

i was playing til my Xbox died again , absolutely loved it !!


----------



## fogbat (Nov 10, 2008)

Is there any connection between xbox360s dying and Fable 2?

There's a group on facebook about it


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 10, 2008)

oh really ?

where on facebook.....?


----------



## fogbat (Nov 10, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/group.php?gid=33502373010&ref=nf

Could be total daftness, I realise


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 10, 2008)

Well touch wood my xbox is ok (although I have had rrod in the past).

Yeah it's a great game...I'm playing as a goody goody, but I've murdered someone. I made a woman fall in love with me by accident, she was annoying so I asked her to follow me to the docks. A swift axe to the head followed. Some time later yet another woman had fallen for me and was asking to be my wife (already got one!). So I asked her to follow me to the docks too. When we got there she saw the body of the other one and ran away shouting "Murder!". Now everyone in town is talking about the murder...and so far I've got away with it!


----------



## fogbat (Nov 10, 2008)

Hmm - reading more, it looks likely that it's just a popular game, being played by lots of people, increasing the chances of breaky x-box while playing that particular game.

I loved the first one, so this'll be the first game I get when I _finally_ get around to getting the xbox 360 (lots of saving up to do  )


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 11, 2008)

i should have my xbox fixed tonight ( again!!! ) so back on the fable 2 path again , i think im playing far too nicely i think iom gonna have to start being evil , however i did join the brotherhood of shadows by eating 5 live chicks but not sacrificed any villagers yet....


----------



## Crispy (Nov 11, 2008)

Fun game indeed 
It really churns away on the disk though, and I've had several 'dirty disc' read errors. Going to wait for the Dashboard Update and install to the Hard Drive for improved performance before I get back into it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 11, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Fun game indeed
> It really churns away on the disk though, and I've had several 'dirty disc' read errors. Going to wait for the Dashboard Update and install to the Hard Drive for improved performance before I get back into it.





be careful the dirty disk errors coming up could well be a sign of the red ring of deathness..........


----------



## Crispy (Nov 11, 2008)

only happens with that game and only happens when loading certain areas. pretty sure it's a disk thing.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 11, 2008)

ok , its just before my machine died ( on more than one occasion ) that i was getting unreadable / diry disk errors , i really dont want you to feel my pain


----------



## Crispy (Nov 11, 2008)

fingers crossed then! it's already rroded once


----------



## purplex (Nov 13, 2008)

fogbat said:


> Is there any connection between xbox360s dying and Fable 2?
> 
> There's a group on facebook about it



Hmmm indeed, my advice, place xbox on a well ventilated empty box keeping it off the floor


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 13, 2008)

my box still isnt fixed , hopefully the repair man is going to get a new board and try and fix it like that , but if this carries on im gonna have to buy another box and re-mod it...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 15, 2008)

My Xbox has just RROD while playing Fable II


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 16, 2008)

Jesus, does anyone's Xbox actually last longer than a year?!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 16, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Jesus, does anyone's Xbox actually last longer than a year?!



Mine lasted for about 18 months before getting the rrod , ive had it independently fixed but that didnt last long, Think im just hasving to get a new one at the end of the month.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 16, 2008)

At least my wii might finally get some use now!


----------



## mr steev (Nov 16, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Jesus, does anyone's Xbox actually last longer than a year?!



I bought ours when the 360 first came out... about 3 years ago I think. Played it extensively and have not had a single problem with it. A few of my mates have had the rrod though, the only difference I can see is that we have always had ours on it's side whereas all my mates seem to have it lying flat.


----------



## liampreston (Nov 16, 2008)

My flatmate bought FableII two weeks ago. We haven't seen him since.....


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 22, 2008)

Phwoar! This is just a bit good... a 5 minute 'toes in the water' test turned into a couple of hours


----------



## Random (Dec 23, 2008)

i think i'll get the first one as it still looks good and i've a crappy lappy


----------



## Random (Dec 29, 2008)

i'm very pleased so far 8)


----------



## Daniel (Dec 29, 2008)

Kept me entertained for 3 days of sad solid playing, then got another game and haven't played it much since =\

I wana try complete it before I go back to work, think I'm pretty much near the ending now anyway.

One thing that really annoyed me about the game was the fact that now when I go to a town, every bloody one wants to marry me!  
So you get idiots chasing you around saying crap like "People keep asking me why I don't have a ring yet" ¬.¬


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 29, 2008)

Daniel.x3h said:


> ...
> 
> One thing that really annoyed me about the game was the fact that now when I go to a town, every bloody one wants to marry me!
> So you get idiots chasing you around saying crap like "People keep asking me why I don't have a ring yet" ¬.¬



Make them follow you to somewhere quiet, and kill them. Problem solved.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 29, 2008)

mwgdrwg said:


> Make them follow you to somewhere quiet, and kill them. Problem solved.



Lol, the solution to my first wife on that game, a romantic walk along the beach ending with a shotgun to the face


----------



## Termite Man (Jan 6, 2009)

Finished it in a fucking week . Too damn short


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 6, 2009)

eah  ive finished it too , but havent done 1/2 the quests have you ? also a load of quests open up only when you have completed the game, have you done those?


----------



## Termite Man (Jan 9, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> eah  ive finished it too , but havent done 1/2 the quests have you ? also a load of quests open up only when you have completed the game, have you done those?




I'm still playing and doing some quests but I really thought the main story would be a bit longer and that it would be a lot more difficult to actually finish the last part to the game .


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 9, 2009)

yeah right , the last bit wasnt the battle i expected either


----------



## Gromit (Feb 18, 2009)

Just started playing. At first glance it seems huge. A shame if it isn't as big as my first impresions. I want it to last. 

Killing wives in random murders when you could be leading them to the Temple of Shadow and giving the wheel a spin?!!! 

Love some of the humour. Anyone else spotted the Princess Bride dye? Indigo colour from the family of Montoya, prepare to dye! Brill!

At the moment I'm trying to make loads of money by running guns (well weapons). Buying at huge discounts and then selling em at massive markup elsewhere.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 23, 2009)

Word or warning. If you've completed Fable don't then go and buy the add-on  Knothole Island.

£7 for basically 4 quests. I completed it in 2 hours. Very disappointed.

If however you haven't completed Fable and want access to more powerful stones and master weapons with 4 slots and have money to spare then go for it. 

But tbh Fable is easy enough even with out those uber 4 slot weapons.

I pretty much owned everything by using timestop 1 to give me time to raise undead 4 and whilst everything attacked my zombies I'd nuke the whole area with a shock 5.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 23, 2009)

I am sickeningly good in Fable II.  Rents/prices are 40/50% less than suggested.  Only one wife, with plenty of support.  Never stolen anything except when compelled to by a quest.  Title of "The Chosen One".  All round goody two-shoes.  No idea why I have played it this way, since I fully intended originally to be a right bastard.

My halo is a thing to behold.

Anyway, my main hint is to buy property early and often.  Then when you have a week without playing the game, you suddenly discover you are rich beyond your wildest dreams.  I typically have about 0.3-0.5m waiting for me when I turn the game on after this period of time.

Basically, if you play this property game, you don't need to worry about any other method of making money.

My combat method is not very different to Marius.  Initial hit with undead 2, followed by undead 3 or 4, followed by typhoon 5 (or whatever it is called).  Nobody gets near me with that combo.  I haven't bothered with any stones at all and although the weapons are the best available with casual purchases, I haven't really sought anything out.  (Actually, one quest gave me a kick-ass blunderbuss, so I do have that).

I've been doing all the side quests and hence making slow progress in the story.  I'm currently undertaking to get Reaver on board (Hero of Skill), but I'm actually messing about in Wraithmarsh.  There's tonnes to do if you just generally see what's out there.

Truly great game.  I've played it whenever I've had Xbox time since the New Year.  I still haven't even opened Fallout 3, which I got at Christmas!


----------



## Gromit (Feb 23, 2009)

If you want to make silly money quickly.

Buy the blacksmith in Bowertown Market or the weapons stall in Old Town if you short of cash. Make him like you lots.

Buy all his stock dirt cheap cause of owners discount and love discount. 
Travel one hour away to Fairfax. Sell those weapons there at a minimum 30% mark up. If the traders like you there you'll make less money so a 0% love hate is best.

Repeat.

You'll then have lots of dosh to go on property splurges.

If you got lots of money you can advance faster by buying potions and donating to the Temple of Light (if you are a goody two shoes).


----------



## fogbat (Feb 23, 2009)

Must...
Buy...
XBox 360... 
and...
Fable II


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 23, 2009)

It's a really great game but it's too short.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 23, 2009)

PursuedByBears said:


> It's a really great game but it's too short.


I've been playing it for two months now.  On and off, admittedly, but still -- two months.  And I'm still nowhere near finished.

I think that it depends how much you rush through it.  Admittedly, I'm a sad bastard that took great pleasure in building the property empire that I will never own in real life.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 23, 2009)

I own so much property I'm called king. Complete 95% of quests. 
Finished the main quest. Did it all in less than a week. I did blitz it mind. 

Still I agree. Pretty short say compared to Fallout.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 23, 2009)

You must have been playing it for an unsafe number of hours per week.  You want to be careful, you can forget which one is real life.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 23, 2009)

Well i kinda went for it so that i could get back to non-addicted real life asap.

I'm now in a biker gang in Liberty city instead. Something I'm able to put down easily.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 23, 2009)

I've not been able to get into GTA IV, which shouldn't surprise me because I couldn't get into GTA III either.  Something about it just doesn't do it for me.  Slow pacing, possibly.  Too much meaningless driving about.  I dunno.  But I hardly got any of it done.

I'm kinda looking forward to finishing Fable 2 so that I can finally find out what all this Fallout 3 fuss is all about!


----------



## Gromit (Feb 23, 2009)

There are some seriously long strolls in Fallout. But once you found a place you can jump to it quickly as one does in Fable.

You should be playing it for aaages if Fable takes you that long


----------



## tommers (Apr 18, 2009)

I got this yesterday.. second hand from HMV... it's rather good isn't it?  Bit cheesy but seems to have a lot of scope.

I can't seem to be evil though.  Which is annoying.  Can you sneak about and stuff?  I've got an assassin coat but I don't understand what it does.


----------



## fogbat (Apr 18, 2009)

Heh - I also got it yesterday, after _months_ of lusting after it. It's good fun, with pretty similar gameplay to the first game, and I'm looking forward to meeting Stephen Fry's character.

As far as I can tell, the clothes just affect how people see you. You can steal stuff (walk up to it, and a "steal" option will appear), but if anyone spots you then you'll be in trouble with the local guards. 

You also become evil by completing the evil versions of quests (e.g. help bandits raid a farm, vs, defending the farm from bandits), or completing quests in an evil way.

As always, I find myself playing a goody-two-shoes. I _know_ these tiny electronic people aren't real, but I still feel so guilty if I do anything bad


----------



## Gromit (Apr 19, 2009)

There is no stealth.

Clothes are all about influencing people.

You got scary clothes to intimidate people or lovely clothes to make them fancy you more etc.

Its all pretty pointless to be honest because its easy enough to make a stack of cash to buy whatever you want without you having to care about whether people like or fear you. Its more a roleplay thing.


----------



## fogbat (Apr 19, 2009)

Marius said:


> There is no stealth.
> 
> Clothes are all about influencing people.
> 
> ...



I'm starting to get annoyed that I'm so attractive: Half of Bowerstone are hot for me. 

Quite apart from the fact that there are little red hearts all over the shop, every time I try to have sex with my wife, people keep wandering into the bedroom and trying to chat me up. I think it's putting her off


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 19, 2009)

i don't like it. all that happens is women (and the odd man) falling in love with me and bothering me. it's shit


----------



## tommers (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah, I'm with you on that.  It's fucking annoying.  I fart in people's faces and they giggle and a little "+3 love" comes out of their head.  That doesn't happen in real life. 

Still, the good side is that I'm starting to find them all annoying enough to want to seriously fuck them up.  I saved last night and then killed everybody in Oakfield, including all the stupid guards.  I was disappointed I didn't get all the shops' stuff though.

Fuck it, I'm going to be a bad man.

Does anybody else find it annoying that the "cast a spell, even in a town" button on this game is the same as "close a menu" button on every other bloody game?  I keep flinging people into buildings by mistake.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 19, 2009)

fogbat said:


> As always, I find myself playing a goody-two-shoes. I _know_ these tiny electronic people aren't real, but I still feel so guilty if I do anything bad



This is a good read: Bastard of the Old Republic


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 19, 2009)

tommers said:


> Does anybody else find it annoying that the "cast a spell, even in a town" button on this game is the same as "close a menu" button on every other bloody game?  I keep flinging people into buildings by mistake.



Yeah I kept summoning the dead by accident and scaring people.

I've been playing this recently and it's quite good but not great IMO. It's just a bit too easy - you could pretty much go through it just tapping the x button when you're fighting seeing as it doesn't really matter if you die. And the character interaction is a bit rubbish.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 19, 2009)

I accidentally found out how it ends and now I can't be bothered. It's been ages since I played, I'll get heaps of money when I turn it back on


----------



## tommers (Apr 19, 2009)

Crispy said:


> This is a good read: Bastard of the Old Republic




That's very good.


----------



## fogbat (Apr 20, 2009)

tommers said:


> That's very good.



It's excellent, isn't it? 

Part 2 here


----------



## tommers (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm rapidly losing patience with this game.

I've taken to taking anybody who asks for a ring straight to the temple of shadows.  It's better than before, and I can wear black and stuff but it's still a bit twee.  In Oblivion the evil missions were proper nasty, in fallout3 you get to destroy an entire town, in fable you speak to some upperclass idiot in a mask who talks about how the (pretty tame) killings turn his stomach!

If you kill a shopkeeper do you lose access to their shop for ever?

People also seem to have the attention span of a fish.  Right, I was in the pub, chatting up this young lady who's raunchy, unchaste and randy.  My wife walks in and says something about "how could you cheat on me?!?" (I hadn't even) and then runs off.  I try to sleep with this other girl (I was trying to do it in front of my wife, kinky) but no luck.  So I go back to my wife, fart in her face and she giggles and starts going on about how this is what makes our marriage work!  Gah!

And the combat!  It's quite nice I suppose, but it's SO easy.  I looked at my stats the other day and I've dealt out 30,000 odd of damage and taken... 300.  There's no challenge.  It's not "how am I going to kill these things?", more "in what of my many ways shall I kill these things, cos it really makes no difference."

It's more like a twee sandbox than an actual game.  I still want to explore it and see what's there but I'm a bit disappointed at the moment.

Oh, last thing, how do you put trophies up in your house?  I figure a few decapitated heads might liven it up a bit.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 20, 2009)

tommers said:


> Oh, last thing, how do you put trophies up in your house? I figure a few decapitated heads might liven it up a bit.


 
You need a house with a trophy mount. Not all houses do. Then enter the house in decorate mode (set it from outside).


----------



## tommers (Apr 20, 2009)

Marius said:


> You need a house with a trophy mount. Not all houses do. Then enter the house in decorate mode (set it from outside).




Oh.  Thanks.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 20, 2009)

tommers said:


> I'm rapidly losing patience with this game.
> 
> I've taken to taking anybody who asks for a ring straight to the temple of shadows.  It's better than before, and I can wear black and stuff but it's still a bit twee.  In Oblivion the evil missions were proper nasty, in fallout3 you get to destroy an entire town, in fable you speak to some upperclass idiot in a mask who talks about how the (pretty tame) killings turn his stomach!
> 
> ...



You should start a blog about your rpg experiences, 'Fables from Fable'...


----------



## Crispy (Apr 26, 2009)

fogbat said:


> It's excellent, isn't it?
> 
> Part 2 here


Yay part 3 
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/bastard-of-the-old-republic-part3


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jan 8, 2010)

*help*

Mr BK needs help with fable 2 in getting a new dog.

 After killing Lucien he sacrificed his loved ones and dog to bring back innocent people to life, and now he needs a new dog.

can anyone remember what he has to do to get one?

 He has looked on the internet and can't find out.

PS. I liked the dog, I am sad about a virtual dog in a game I can't play, how pathetic is that?


----------



## fogbat (Jan 8, 2010)

I think he's lost the dog for good, hasn't he? Wouldn't be much of a sacrifice otherwise.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jan 8, 2010)

he's lost Havoc the dog, yes, but is there anywhere in the game you can get a new dog?

He needs one to do other quests and find treasure etc and if you can get new weapons you must be able to get another dog somehow.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 8, 2010)

No, you can't get a new dog. 

Fuck the millions of people, I got my dog back


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jan 8, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> No, you can't get a new dog.
> 
> Fuck the millions of people, I got my dog back



Bugger.

We thought making the ultimate sacrifice would mean one of the millions saved was a dog seller.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 8, 2010)

Badger Kitten said:


> Bugger.
> 
> We thought making the ultimate sacrifice would mean one of the millions saved was a dog seller.





'Fraid not. There shouldn't be loads more stuff for you to find now though, surely? Mind you, if you've got dlc you saved I guess a dog would be handy. My dog came in very handy for Knothole Island.


----------



## fogbat (Jan 8, 2010)

Apparently you can get the dog back if you get the Knothole Island DLC.

See here.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 8, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Apparently you can get the dog back if you get the Knothole Island DLC.
> 
> See here.





Who knew?

(Where was Cheet-ur's Crypt? I don't remember it.)


----------



## fogbat (Jan 8, 2010)

In the cemetery, apparently. You probably won't notice it unless you don't have a dog.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 8, 2010)

Hmm, I had a wander around the cemetery and there wasn't anywhere to go in. So yeah, probably only triggers if you're dogless. Which I wasn't. Because I'm selfish.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jan 8, 2010)

Brill, we'll try that.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh, it's only found on premium downloadable content  apparently.

He doesn't do X box live.


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jan 8, 2010)

update: It's the game of the year edition and knothole island is indeed there, and he is now looking for a human sacrifice so he can get his dog back

 THANK YOU FOGBAT


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jan 8, 2010)

The dog is back! An emotional reunion has followed.

Urban delivers again.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 8, 2010)

Was it a proper emotional reunion? Like, was it written into the game, or did the dog just suddenly come scampering around a corner like he'd never been away?


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jan 8, 2010)

The dog was jumping about wagging and licking his face and so yes, it was written into the game as an emotional reunion.

 It was pretty good actually. Mr BK is well chuffed.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 8, 2010)

Ah, that's lovely


----------



## Random (Oct 1, 2012)

Got this a coulple of weeks ago. It is very easy, and the glowing trail means I rerely step off and explore, but I'm still enjoying it more than I expected. 

I like the way it has an early-industrialisation feel. No armour, and the way to make money is through business and investment, not questing.


----------

